# Chisel Square & Saw setup angles



## GT-6 Racer (Sep 22, 2022)

Here’s a couple of neat little projects.  My friend is a carpenter that does some fine work. Sharpening wood chisels to a square edge is important.   I made him a little aluminum square to check chisels without dulling them.  


	

		
			
		

		
	
setting saws to square and common angles are also interesting. A couple of little setup angles help with that.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 23, 2022)

Really nice job!!  I am going to guess that he lays them on top to look the edge and see if straight.  What degrees are the angles?  Looks like 45.


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Sep 23, 2022)

Yes for the chisels it’s to make sure the cutting edge stays square to the shank during sharpening.  The saw setup angles are 45’s, also did a 30/60/90 but no pictures of it before I gave it away.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 23, 2022)

I have a good collection of homemade angles using the DRO method on the mil by Jo Pi. But I got to admit none of them looks that good!  I think I will make some like yours to use in my wood working.  I just use wood block right now.


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Sep 23, 2022)

I lake making tools, especially using them to learn new techniques and skills.  I’d say go for it.


----------

